# Corporal Christopher Metternich



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Corporal Christopher Metternich 
*Baton Rouge City Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Monday, August 14, 2006
Biographical Info
*Age:* 31
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, August 14, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corporal Metternich was killed in a motorcycle accident at the intersection of Sherwood Forest Boulevard and Newcastle Avenue. He had just completed an accident investigation and was leaving the scene when he struck the side of a vehicle that made a left hand turn in front of him.

Corporal Metternich had served with the Baton Rouge Police Department for 7 years. He is survived by his wife, 6-month-old daughter, and 9-year-old stepson.
Agency Contact Information
Baton Rouge City Police Department
704 Mayflower Street
Baton Rouge, LA 70802

Phone: (225) 389-2000

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_
*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

